# Flemington NJ Group Ride



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

Greetings, I'm looking to join or start are group ride in the Flemington NJ Area. I'm thinking 1-2 nights or mornings and once on the weekends. 

I'd like to finds some moderate to good riders.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jason
[email protected]


----------



## Ti-Boy (Jan 20, 2003)

*Flemington*

Solorider:
Check out the Western Jersey Wheelman. www.wjw.org. Rides for all levels on weekends, many out of Flemington. There was a Thursday nite training ride out of Flemington, but shorter days may bring that to an end very soon.


----------

